# Banned



## jazloc2 (13 May 2013)

jazloc here!

I marked a post as spam and then my account got banned, I'm 99% sure that it's an accident and that I'm not the spammer


----------



## jefmcg (13 May 2013)

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ive-been-banned.130205/


----------



## snorri (13 May 2013)

Oh no. Not another railway locomotive thread


----------



## ianrauk (13 May 2013)

jazloc2 said:


> jazloc here!
> 
> I marked a post as spam and then my account got banned, I'm 99% sure that it's an accident and that I'm not the spammer


 

Not me this time Jaz.
You have been unbanned..will get admin to reinstate all your posts again.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 May 2013)

No worries ian. It's also saying that I don't have permissions to post in certain forums but I reckon that's down to me having 0 posts.


----------



## ianrauk (13 May 2013)

jazloc said:


> No worries ian. It's also saying that I don't have permissions to post in certain forums but I reckon that's down to me having 0 posts.


 
What forums? Yes maybe because low count. 
Just checked under the bonnet and it all seems fine.


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2013)

Twice in a few days ... Either one of the mods doesn't understand the banning feature properly, or some strange bug has emerged!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 May 2013)

jazloc2 said:


> jazloc here!
> 
> I marked a post as spam and then my account got banned, I'm 99% sure that it's an accident and that I'm not the spammer


I saw that you'd reported that kitchen cupboard spam at ungodly o'clock this morning and then I reported a couple more. Luckily I didn't get banned but, until the mods can prevent the person reporting the spam getting banned as the spammer, there's a clear incentive _not_ to report spam.


----------



## Sara_H (13 May 2013)

Oh dear. I've just reported a spam post. Don't ban me! I'll not know what to do with myself all day!!!!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 May 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Oh dear. I've just reported a spam post. Don't ban me! I'll not know what to do with myself all day!!!!


I'm in the market for a new kitchen: sadly, the spammer ignores me, maybe he/she thinks because I'm a cat lady I have no money


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 May 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I'm in the market for a new kitchen: sadly, the spammer ignores me, maybe he/she thinks because I'm a cat lady I have no money


 
You're just the psycho who tows their cat around in a trailer 

Edit:


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 May 2013)

jazloc said:


> You're just the psycho who tows their cat around in a trailer



Edit: that trailer costs as much as a new kitchen cupboard!


----------



## Sara_H (13 May 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I'm in the market for a new kitchen: sadly, the spammer ignores me, maybe he/she thinks because I'm a cat lady I have no money


Did you ask if you could pay for your kitchen with cats?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 May 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Did you ask if you could pay for your kitchen with cats?


Can't ask Sara: I'm on the kitchen people ignore list


----------



## Sara_H (13 May 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Can't ask Sara: I'm on the kitchen people ignore list


How rude!
Well, just turn up at the CC kitchen flash mob, throw a few cats at them, grab a kitchen and ride off.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 May 2013)

Sara_H said:


> How rude!
> Well, just turn up at the CC kitchen flash mob, throw a few cats at them, grab a kitchen and ride off.


 
Not sure if the kitchen would fit in the trailer along with the cats.


----------



## Sara_H (13 May 2013)

jazloc said:


> Not sure if the kitchen would fit in the trailer along with the cats.


Maybe Pat has a very small kitchen, given over, as it must surely be, to the cats?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 May 2013)

Wonder who's next


----------



## Scoosh (13 May 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Twice in a few days ... Either one of the mods doesn't understand the banning feature properly, or some strange bug has emerged!


I think it is more a case of having so many spam posts to delete - and the Spam and Delete buttons being right next to each other ...  .... Oops ... 

We've asked Shaun to tinker under the bonnet and provide a bit more separation ... so you'll get Warned instead of Deleted


----------



## Shaun (13 May 2013)

My fault, I was asked to reinstate your account - and whilst getting ready for working, nipped into the control panel and hit the unban button - but then I had to shoot off and haven't had access today, so I'll sort it now.

And to clarify, a mod had done it by accident and sent me a PM straight away - the delay in getting it sorted is mine! 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2013)

Never mind. If you are a train enthusiast I'll make sure the perma ban button is pressed by accident


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 May 2013)

Shaun said:


> And to clarify, a mod had done it by accident...


----------



## Shaun (13 May 2013)

Okay, you should have all your posts / threads back now. It may take a little while for your profile counters to catch up as some of them are run on a long time-cycle, but everything should be back to normal (well, as normal as it gets around here ... ).

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## I like Skol (13 May 2013)

My brother used to collect beer mats.

Hoffmeister
Harp
Youngers Tartan

To name but a few


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

fossyant said:


> Never mind. If you are a train enthusiast I'll make sure the perma ban button is pressed by accident



Oooohh, get YOU!! 

I wrote this earlier in response to a similar comment on the subject:

'What you say, I think the same with threads about Football, Politics, etc. Thing is, with the world being so sh*t, its an escape, an antidote, a little bit of gentle pointlessness and silliness which doesn't do anyone any harm whatsoever. 

What is so wrong with that?'

Indeed, why do people feel that it should all somehow matter what we are interested in? Why are they so concerned? Why do they want us all to be exactly the same? What is it they.... YOU want from us? 



I like Skol said:


> My brother used to collect beer mats.
> 
> Hoffmeister
> Harp
> ...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

No answer, what a surprise!


----------



## I like Skol (14 May 2013)

I was tempted to report some kitchen spam this morning but thankfully I hesitated so I am still here to write about it!!!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2013)

I like Skol said:


> I was tempted to report some kitchen spam this morning but thankfully I hesitated so I am still here to write about it!!!!





I reported some and then took the p**s by posting the Monty Python Spam song on the same thread.

Unsurprisingly it was all deleted, but I don't care.


----------



## ufkacbln (15 May 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Oh dear. I've just reported a spam post. Don't ban me! I'll not know what to do with myself all day!!!!


 
You could spend the day looking at kitchens?


----------



## Nihal (15 May 2013)

Or watch them solidwoods burn


----------



## I like Skol (15 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I reported some and then took the p**s by posting the Monty Python Spam song on the same thread.
> 
> Unsurprisingly it was all deleted, but I don't care.


 
I did see that, very daring of you.


----------

